# Alloo... im 25 and new to all this ivf!!!



## amanda25 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi all.. I'm amanda and  25 and been told i have to go for fertility treatment after going through one m/c one ectopic and my only tube is blocked! its so strange having to do this instead of doing it naturally. Anyway I'm on the nhs list and as you all know its going to take forever! can you tell me if i was to be an egg share would it bump me up the list? and has anyone had the same and ivf worked on the first or second try? thanks...


----------



## B3ar (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Amanda  

Welcome to Fertility Friends.  You will get lots of support and friendship on here to get you through this 

I think egg share can make the wait shorter but it depends on your clinic




Love
Bear


----------



## amanda25 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Bear...

Thanks for getting back to me.. im so worried about all this and the wate STINKS!! its making me ill !!! ive been watching discovery home and health pregnancy week and today was all about test tube babys.. i cant bleave the amount of people got a neg result!!!! why dose life bring this much pain!!!

sorry! just having a moan....  anyone else just starting out and stressing? with yourself or at your hubby!!

thanks bear... thats what my man calls me!


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome Amanda! 

I am also new to this and cannot give much advice. However, I wanted to welcome you to FF. Everyone seems to be extrememly helpful and you will obtain a massive amount of information here as well. 

Best of luck to you! 
Amanda xx


----------



## amanda25 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi amanda!

yes i just read your post. you have more replies than me i was wondering if ive said somthing wrong? 
oh well.. have you just  got on the waiting list? are you private or nhs?
its nice to know your not alone.. looks like we have a long trek ahead of us. Let hope and think positive!

take care mate.. luv Amanda!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Amanda, 

I have a simular story to yours.... ectopic, one tube left thats very very damaged...

This site is brill for chatting & getting advice... I recomend the following thred

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=114.0

Good luck with all your treatment & TTC...

Ruthie x


----------



## amanda25 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi ruthie.. 

Thanks for that thread i will have a look..

yes does sound the same what me and you are going through. what do you think of the wait on nhs? i think you said you were on the nhs forgive me if I'm wrong! i haven't a clue what to expect  

take care ruthie


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi Amanda...

Im sorry I dont have positive news on the outcome of IVF.....but then I do like to be the odd one out!...  

I can say that the girls on here are wicked....and will help you every step of the way.

Natsxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Amanda 

Welcome to FF and to a _world_ of waiting!! This is a fab place to do it though 

Loads of luck to you hun,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## amanda25 (Sep 15, 2005)

thanks Nat's and lizzyb  

thanks for your welcome all the ladys sound great! very supporting. just what you need when your feeling low.    Glad Ive found this site!    
                                     take care... x


----------



## Alvie (May 26, 2005)

Hi Amanda
Welcome to FF...glad you have had a warm welcome so far.
I just wanted to say that, although the overall average stats for IVF can look pretty depressing, you need to bear in mind that they cover all ages and all different reasons for infertility.  In your 20s with tubal damage your own chances should hopefully be much better than the overall averages. 
All the very best with your future treatment
x
Alvie


----------



## amanda25 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Alvie...


Thanks very much for your hopefull words  its great to here things like that. gives me back a bit of hope. so i will keep reading it! hahaha...  

How has IVF been for you?  

Amanda.. X


----------



## kelly5k2000 (Aug 28, 2005)

hi Amanda  sorry Ive got no advice for you as  I'm in the same boat as you. i should be starting ivf soon also. so welcome to ff, hope to share any advice i get take care
                                                                          xxxxxxxxx  kelly


----------



## amanda25 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi kelly.. 

Yes you are in the same boat as me! it would be nice to share your progress. looks like we will be with the web site for a long time so it would be good to keep each other updated  you will be starting yours before mine I'm still waiting for the letter to go ahead! until then it still will be good to learn about this situation we are all in. 

Take care...


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi amanda 
welcome to you, sorry your feeling a little low at the moment. I egg  share and i believe at some clinics it does reduce waiting time considerably.

jue jue 2x


----------



## amanda25 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi jue jue...

hope things work well for you. i hope the clinic i get referred to does egg share. i think it makes sense it helps the other person and myself if it speeds things up. can i ask if its straight forward?

thanks   amanda. x


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Amanda  ,

I have a similar story - m/c then found out on tube blocked other is partially blocked (well they say partially but the surgeon told me that it took him 3 attempts just to get a couple of drops of dye through, when I had my larp & dye).

I was referred at the beginning of the year for IVF on the NHS, in Wales it only became avail in April, still haven't heard anything from them - and after some phone calls it appeared that all referrals were infact on someones desk in Cardiff, as they have not decided who gets treatment and who doesn't.  So fed up of waiting went back to see my GP and was referred to a hospital of my choice, I got a letter a couple of days ago from the hospital with details of my first appointment which is in Nov. Can't wait, it has been a long journey so far for me - ttc for 5½ years.  I am hoping to go down the egg share route all being well.

(still haven't heard anything from the NHS! - I know it's a bit of mess here in Wales as it is all new)

All the best

Amanda x (Janey02)


----------



## amanda25 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi janey.. (amanda)

yes its a right bummer having your tubes blocked but i never knew just how common it was until i came to this site! you was lucky choosing your own fertility clinic. how long did you have to Waite till you knew you was funded? I'm now worried i wont get funding  .   for November . 

Amanda25. x


----------



## sweetashoney (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Everyone.
I am also new. Well I saw the dr yesterday, after the prelim tests - dh's sa was great, my hormones, ovaries everything great. problem is with the tubes - see 1 is totally blocked and the other is a hydrosalpinx... dr is hesitant ti remove the tube because of my poor history- I had a violent reaction to  a teflon injection I was giuven - I had recurrent urinary infections caused by reflux into my bladder- well I had to have a laporotomy, lost some of my colon, it was a huge mess. this was in 2000. Dr says Ivf is the option for me. I am worried. I dont want more surgery. I want a baby. This is so depressing. aAAAANYONE GOT SOME  positive stories or advice to share with me. I wou;d really appreciate it.


----------



## amanda25 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi sweetashoney!!!

welcome   Ive only been here a few days and everyone is sooo nice!  sorry to here you have been through a tuff time. its made me so   to know things cant run smoothly sometimes! i suppose thats life you don't think it will happen to you    anyway there are loads of success story's on this site it should cheer you up a bit it did me.  

All the best and much luck!  

Amanda.x


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Amanda,

Re funding - When I went to see my GP re getting refered to a private hospital she told me that it was the surgeries policy to pay for the drugs for the 1st IVF attempt.

Not sure how that will work with egg share, may have one attempt ivf and then egg share. Will have to wait until I've seen the dr in Nov. to see how much it will cost etc.

hope this helps

Amanda (Janey02)


----------



## sweetashoney (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Amanda.
It makes a difference knowing taht the people on the site are so caring. Thank you.


----------



## amanda25 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi janey. 

that would be nice news if that happend but i don't know if Ive said but i don't know if i will get funded now because i have a little boy already so I'm frightend it wont happen for me    how long did you have to Waite after you GP sent a letter on your behalf? i mean when you got a letter from your fertility clinic? i would egg share given the chance. 
good luck for November ..... xx


----------



## amanda25 (Sep 15, 2005)

hi sweetashoney..

yes all the ladys are very helpfull and kind... Glad i found this site it has helped.  

take care.. Amanda.x


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Amanda,

I had to wait about 4weeks until I received the letter from the clinic, so wasn't too bad really considering I've been ttc for 5 1/2 years!

I wasnt expecting a letter that soon, GP had also given arranged for blood tests to be taken re FSH I believe that you have to have normal levels to be able to do egg share, but couldn't get them done (my period was late and started on weekend - so couldn't get it tested on day2! typical!!) 

Amanda x (Janey 02)


----------



## amanda25 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi amanda. that wernt to long then! i rang my GP and they said i should here soon as they sent a letter on the 8th of september to southend hospital. so i will look forward to hearing from them. thats sounds a right bummer you coming on at that time! hope it works better for you next time. like you said you have been ttc for 5 years thats a long tI'me! im sure it will be your turn soon! 

tack care.. Amanda25. x


----------

